# Anyone in the mood for some Jack Daniels Glazed Chicken?



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

That looks great! Nice grill marks. When's dinner? :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

field said:


> That looks great! Nice grill marks. When's dinner? :ss


Thanks!

Dinner was a couple hours ago. Had it with some late season sweet corn and roasted potatoes.

Jack Daniels, chicken, and potatoes. Thats a man dinner, eh? :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

That's some good looking stuff right there!:dr
Really makes the two hot dogs I had seem so inadequate!:r


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Wow those are impressive. Looks like it was cooked perfectly. Myself, I made some cajun shrimp. Tasted great, thought about taking a picture of it as well.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You are making me hungry.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr do you deliver?:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :dr:dr:dr do you deliver?:ss


:r :r


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

So what's the recipe for the glaze?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any Cigars Left.:ss


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude, that looks good! And here I am stuck at work eating a candy bar and a v-8. Drats!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME

ME LIKEY


----------

